# Sticky  Amendments to usernames, sigs, and need a detailer thread text!



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Please post any amendments you would like in this thread so its all tracked and we don't miss anything. Please don't fill it with spam as it just takes us longer to wade through.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Chaps.

Can you please update my sig in the top corner to the current one i'm using please.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

can you update my banner please with the one below.

Robbie


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Newbie question - Do I get a banner at the top right corner of the site now that I'm a supporter? If so can it be the same as my sig please _________________________________ VVVVVVVVVVV

cheers guys


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have asked Johnny to have a look at the above requests


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

As a support, do I get a banner at the top also please??????


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Bill,

My banner seems to have vanished also, could you add my current sig please.

Cheers, Gaz


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

if mine could be amended too please

TIA


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

And me!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

hi can i also have go in the top , not been there yet been a supporter for a while now :thumb: same sig 

many thanks andy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

All updated this morning. 

Johnny


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

me please. Many thanks

Glyn


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Oo Oo Oo, Can i get at the top as well  Use the sig below :thumb:

Thanks, Simon


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Simon it will be added in the next run


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Could my listing in the Need A Detail West region be changed to the following please.......

*The Detail Doctor*
High Class Valeting And Detailing.
Covering Bristol, Bath, Somerset, Wiltshire, Devon, Gloucestershire

www.thedetaildoctor.co.uk
[email protected]
t:- 07722 415556


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Simon it will be added in the next run


You'd wonna hurry it up, unless your giving me some of my £150 back.

I'll pm you my bank details :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Ill get John on the case - Not Something I look after im afraid - Also the Banners was also an extra addition that was added but has been left at the moment


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Please can you amend my banner to the one below as the current one at the top of the page mentions Raceglaze.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

can ltd be added to my username - tmlvaletingltd 

thank you.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Please can you amend my banner to the one below as the current one at the top of the page mentions Raceglaze.
> Cheers
> Tim


Can I bring this up again please as it still is the same...Gaz W can supply the correct one...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Here is the list of people who I think we need banners from:

Big T 
Caledonia 
Dave KG
Eclipse Auto Valet 
Exotic Detail - http://exoticdetail.co.uk/default.aspx
Ideal Shine 
JPC
Mattjonescardiff 
MidsDetailing 
Mydetail 
Panama 
Perfection Detailing 
Xpress Valet

If you could fill in the address beside your name that you want as your link and then below add you banner that would make it a lot easier for me to sort out.

I have done exotic details for him to give you an idea about what I mean.

Please not the banners need to be 468 x 60 if you make them any bigger we will not be able to use them.

If your name is not on the list please add it and add your banner underneath.

Cheers,


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I haven't got a website, so you can take me off the list for the time being


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

John please can you ask Gaz for my amended banner many thanks

Tim


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

No web site or banners require at this present time.
But never say never. Johnny
Gordon


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

www.mydetail.co.uk


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I will get my sorted ASAP:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Can i get my name added to the detailer list again please also a supporter under my name

thank you,


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

dont know if you can do anything with mine , let me know if you can


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill/Johnny can I please ask again for my banner to be changed at top of the site. Gaz has the correct version to go there for me.
I dont want to sound arsey but I asked in November, January and also February.
Many thanks
Tim


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Bill/Johnny can I please ask again for my banner to be changed at top of the site. Gaz has the correct version to go there for me.
> I dont want to sound arsey but I asked in November, January and also February.
> Many thanks
> Tim


Your sig your running is to big, mate, and that was the deal they will only run teh one your using


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gaz has one the correct size mate. I dont want it changed for the one with the clio as I know thats too big


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the list of people who I think we need banners from:
> 
> ...











updated link for banner.thanks.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Right think they are up to date now. 

Johnny


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

I've still got mine to do  it's only been about a year i've been in here. Everytime I set off to do a banner I get frustrated as I don't get it the way i want :wall:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

can i be back in the sw/devon bit please and change the banner

in the detail - www.inthedetail.net - north devon

ta!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave pm me the details for the West bit and ill add for you


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Can I be added to the top right hand corner as well please: www.perfection-detailing.co.uk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Would it be possible when you get a mo, to change my details in the South section to match the studio "need a detailer"

Gleammachine
www.gleammachine.net / Essex, Kent, London / 07932 774272

Thanks in advance guys.:thumb:

Rob


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Right think they are up to date now.
> 
> Johnny


Hi Johnny
Do you know anyone who can do me a banner.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello

Can I have my new one added to the top right when the next update is done pls

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Would it be possible when you get a mo, to change my details in the South section to match the studio "need a detailer"
> 
> Gleammachine
> www.gleammachine.net / Essex, Kent, London / 07932 774272
> ...


BUMP.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Any chance of changing my username to "Midlands Detailing" pweeeeese?!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Any chance of getting the banners at the top right of DW updated, in particular mine added.  Thankyou please sir:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Any chance of getting the banners at the top right of DW updated, in particular mine added.  Thankyou please sir:thumb:





panama said:


> I'd like mine changing to Crystal Finish as well please mods if thats ok.


Were you all too scared to put your hands up and ask for permission? LOL!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Miss.  :thumb:











Nah hadnt actually noticed this until you posted mate.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello to whoever reads this! 

Please can you cange my user name to Ti22 Vehicle Services Please?

Cheers!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks to whoever sorted it.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Name changes done guys, i can't add banners (otherwise I would add mine )

Thats one for John!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Strewth that was quick!

Cheers!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks muchly!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Can I be added to the top right hand corner as well please: www.perfection-detailing.co.uk


Any ideas when mine will be added to the top right hand corner as I see a few others have now been added but mine still has not?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Can I have my name readded to the 'Need a detailer' thread in the south please.

I note there is someone listed on there still who is no longer a supporter as well.......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Bryan pm sent - Can you send me upto date details and I will re-add

Thanks


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Replied - cheers Bill


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Could I have my banner changed to this one please?

http://www.midlandsdetailing.co.uk/mdbanner.jpg

Thanks, Paul


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ paul might be worth pm'ing Johnny as well - As i know he is tied up with a few things and might not get on but he will get a mail if you pm


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> ^ paul might be worth pm'ing Johnny as well - As i know he is tied up with a few things and might not get on but he will get a mail if you pm


Cheers, i'l give that a go.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Please can i have my banner added to the top left?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

just noticed I'm not in the "need a detailer" bit.

Can you add the newer banner too

Ta!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

In The Detail said:


> just noticed I'm not in the "need a detailer" bit.
> 
> Can you add the newer banner too
> 
> Ta!


Banner is done.

I will let Whizzer know he needs to do the other bit 

Thanks

John


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

As it up any chance of getting my banner up there also please Johnny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Banners at the top right of the page need looking at as there are a few on there that are no longer supporters.

Robbie

EDIT:

Wonderdetail


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

John's department that, but I'll put a 'post it note' for him on the fridge in the Mod's room :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Asked for mine to be put up loads of times but still not up, am i due a partial refund on my subs


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> John's department that, but I'll put a 'post it note' for him on the fridge in the Mod's room :thumb:


Sorted :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Please can I have a name change to just 'Ti22' ?

I'm getting bored of reading the full name, so I'm sure everyone else is.

Ta!

James.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Please can I have a name change to just 'Ti22' ?
> 
> I'm getting bored of reading the full name, so I'm sure everyone else is.
> 
> ...


Yep, no problem, James I'm on it :thumb:

EDIT: Sorted :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Asked for mine to be put up loads of times but still not up, am i due a partial refund on my subs


Nope 

Its a little freebie we did putting you up there.... :wave:

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Banners at the top right of the page need looking at as there are a few on there that are no longer supporters.
> 
> Robbie
> 
> ...


Wonderdetail has been removed.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Detail Ecosse said:


> As it up any chance of getting my banner up there also please Johnny


Your banner is up there now.

Johnny


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Your banner is up there now.
> 
> Johnny


LEGEND, thanks Mr Zaino.:thumb:

Gav


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there anyone else with banners outstanding?

Johnny


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Yes pls can you add mine, as per my sig.

Any idea howi make my banner clickable??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Saqib200 said:


> Yes pls can you add mine, as per my sig.
> 
> Any idea howi make my banner clickable??


Before we talk about putting your sig at the top of the page it needs to be the correct size please 

486 x 60 pixels.

Thanks

Johnny


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Correct size now..

Thanks for giving me the correct size, I couldn't find it in any threads here.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Johnny can you please add my banner to top page now that i have the correct size in place:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can i be added too please?

Many thanks


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

can you take mine off when you get the chance.

Ta!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Can you add me too please?

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Not sure If I get one at the top or not but if I do its in my sig below.

Thanks,

Sean Tompkins


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Can you please update my sig in the top right to the 1 below for now please.










Rgds
Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep can you add mine as well to the top as well. Cheers


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Info sent to techs


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ClarkeG said:


> Can you add me too please?
> 
> Thanks
> Clarke


It needs to be 486 x 60 please.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

All done apart from ClarkeG's

Johnny


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Has mine been added, I've never seen it up there?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes it has been added


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks I've just seen it.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Can someone add my details to the Scotland section please?

Name: RGK Detailing
Tel Contact: 07500903249
Website: www.rgkdetailing.com
Area: Glasgow, lanarkshire and surrounding areas

cheers

Richard


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure if its possible,but could my name be changed to my business name Defined Reflections? or maybe its to long?
Not sure about the rules
cheers al


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RETRO_AL said:


> Not sure if its possible,but could my name be changed to my business name Defined Reflections? or maybe its to long?
> Not sure about the rules
> cheers al


Yes, I'll sort all your account, name and title out now mate.

Sorry; forgot to say - Welcome to the pro section mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hampshire vehicle detailing's banner is still showing at the top.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Has he left then? i thought he was still a supporter?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

No I dont know why but he has been a non supporter for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

oh, ok, i thought i had not seen him about the place for a bit.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't seem to have permission according to my User CP to have an animated gif signature - is this possible to change please?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As far as I'm aware there aren't any special settings for having an animated sig, so I'm not sure what's preventing you uploading one  I could be wrong though. What's giving you the impression you can't have one please?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Taken from the permissions bit at the bottom of my CP for editing signature:










Admittedly doesn't make a great deal of sense that it says upload images to use as signature "no" either :lol:

I tried to upload the animated gif that is also a banner at the top of the site and it wouldn't let me (it displayed it in preview, but never appeared when I posted). Changing it to a static jpeg worked fine


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Yay congrats on coughing up Rich lol
Welcome dude!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol: Thanks Tim. It's been a long time coming tbf!

Very long time no see / speak - hope things are well?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That is odd (just checked mine out for a comparison and both were 'yes').

I think this is looking like something for the tech guys I'm afraid as I couldn't see anything in the admin panel that looked 'wrong' to be giving you a 'no' there mate.

Sorry I can't sort this for you, but I'm sure one of the tech fellas will be able to :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

No worries - thanks for checking.

It's not a massive issue, but took me a while to figure out why I couldn't get my signature to appear earlier!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Can I get my username changed to Beau Technique please:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beau technique it is!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

My signature permissions haven't been changed yet still.

And also I have yet to see my banner at the top at all despite supplying Johnny with it and paying the extra £50?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> My signature permissions haven't been changed yet still.
> 
> And also I have yet to see my banner at the top at all despite supplying Johnny with it and paying the extra £50?


I'll post something up in the admin's section and find out what's happening.

Sorry for the delay .


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

No worries, and thanks. Just thought I'd better post up to let the relevant parties know I'm still not 100% set up yet lol. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Refined Detail said:


> No worries, and thanks. Just thought I'd better post up to let the relevant parties know I'm still not 100% set up yet lol. :thumb:


Rich,

You dont actually upload your banner to the Detailing World servers you host it yourself, there are a number of places you can host it for free like photobucket etc or even on your own webspace. All you need to then do is set up the file in your signature using the







tags. If you get stuck I can do it for you tomorrow night.

Secondly, your banner. I had not received your banner file thats why I hadnt done it yet.. I know you said you had emailed it but I have just checked and double checked again and I havent had it yet? Could you mail it to me again at [email protected]

Thanks,

Johnny


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Odd that the email never reached you? Have just sent it again. Please let me know if it doesn't reach you.

Re. signature - I know how to post one (I do have one as it is, hosted on Photobucket) but I'm having difficulty using an animated gif one as many others on here are using - it shows fine in the preview, but never shows up when I post. Not a massive deal, but thought I'd make it know I can't get it work!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Just noticed that my details have gone missing from the find the detailer list, can they be put back please.

Neil.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess i better finally get my username changed!

can i change is to just Miglior please?

also please can i have under is

DW Supporter aka JPC

Cheers


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

all done. hope you figure that out when you try and log on.:lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

My log in cookie is valid regardless of username changes so it seems 

Sterling work, cheers guys


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Please can my details be re-added to the Need a Detailer thread?

Detailed Perfection
07882 283454
www.detailed-perfection.com
Covering Berkshire-Hampshire-Oxfordshire

Cheers
Glen


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Also, is it ok to link to any of my studio posts from my website? 

Cheers
Glen


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb:


GlenStaff26 said:


> Please can my details be re-added to the Need a Detailer thread?
> 
> Detailed Perfection
> 07882 283454
> ...


will add


----------



## Auto Glamour (Dec 30, 2010)

My banner please.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump for Auto Glamour's banner to appear at the top.

Robbie


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi admin can you please change my username to DetailMe

Kind regards
Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Can my old sig / top banner be replaced by the one im using now team:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bump team. Did pm the man that can but the old sig at top of page still remains.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Please can you put my details back into need a detailer? ta.

Ti22 Vehicle Services
07976964823
www.ti22.co.uk
Covering South wales/ South west and beyond

I was only gone for 5 mins!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello? anyone there? Wales to DW, come in DW!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Hello? anyone there? Wales to DW, come in DW!


sorry buddy, ill sort that for you now :thumb:

*EDIT* jobs a good'un :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DW to planet Beau. Helllooooooooooo! #122, can this be sorted please:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:wave::tumbleweed:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> :wave::tumbleweed:


PM coming Scott :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Can someone update my details for me please:thumb:

Name: SCP-Yorkshire
Tel: 07850676906
Web: www.sportscarprotection.com
Email: [email protected]
Area: Yorkshire/Nationwide

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Pristine Detail said:


> Can someone update my details for me please:thumb:
> 
> Name: SCP-Yorkshire
> Tel: 07850676906
> ...


details updated on both lists. name coming shortly :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Would it be possible to move our details to the west and south west area please .

Regards

Anthony 
Detail
www.detailstudio.co.uk


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

DETAIL said:


> Would it be possible to move our details to the west and south west area please .
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


sure, jobs a goodun' :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Can I go back in the Midlands section please?

Name: Midlands Detailing 
Tel Contact: 07742 43 03 13 
Website: www.midlandsdetailing.co.uk
Email: [email protected]
Area: West Midlands / Birmingham / Staffordshire


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Can I go back in the Midlands section please?
> 
> Name: Midlands Detailing
> Tel Contact: 07742 43 03 13
> ...


sorted :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Mick said:


> sure, jobs a goodun' :thumb:


Thank you

Saffron x


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Just paid up for second year. Can I get a couple of changes carried changed to this...

Name: Beau Technique
Tel Contact: 07866263550
Website: www.beautechnique.co.uk
E-mail: [email protected]
Area: Leicestershire, Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire, West Midlands & Nationally.

Top banner again as well please:thumb:


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Can someone update my details for me please

Name: scp-cheshire
Tel: 07412912393
Web: www.sportscarprotection.com
Email: [email protected]
Area: Cheshire/Nationwide

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Please can someone change all my weblinks to ti22.co.uk? (top banner and need a detailer) just noticed they are the old ti22.me ones and go nowhere!

Cheers.


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Could someone add me please as its still not done :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

scp-cheshire said:


> Could someone add me please as its still not done :thumb:


sorted buddy, disregard my last PM as ive got your details now :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Could I please have the user name changed to the company " AMDetails"

Also my information for the Scottish list.

Name: AMDetails 
Tel Contact: 0845 689 9019
Mob Contact: 07736034031
Email: [email protected]
Website:  www.amdetails.co.uk
Area: Based In Elgin, Moray covering - Moray | Inverness | North Scotland | The Highlands

Think that's everything as I did not pay the extra for top right banner.

Thank you

Alan


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome aboard Alan :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

AMDetails said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Could I please have the user name changed to the company " AMDetails"
> 
> ...


username done,

ill do the list in a moment.

Can you send me a postcode, so i can find you on the supporters map and get you on there as well?

welcome aboard (at last eh!) :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Sure Mick,

Still Unit hunting but here a generic postcode for elgin.
IV30 3YQ

Hope this will do for now? 

Will update everything once we have a new unit location.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

absolutely mate, thats fine, you can give me another one as and when you get a unit sorting :thumb:

EDIT, both lists and map now updated :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Mick.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys. Please can someone see about moving my details from midlands to north in the need a detailer thread. 

Also do I get a few months free with this being my fourth time? Cheers


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry Jay, just clocked this, now moved mate.

Maybe best to PM Bill about free months? he is best plasced to deal with it i think :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Just a small tweak to my 'Need a Detailer' section if possible please:

Name: Refined Detail
Tel Contact: 07930 732 839
Website: www.refineddetail.co.uk
Area: West Sussex | East Sussex | Surrey | Hampshire

Thanks,
Rich :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Refined Detail said:


> Just a small tweak to my 'Need a Detailer' section if possible please:
> 
> Name: Refined Detail
> Tel Contact: 07930 732 839
> ...


Any chance this could be updated please? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59863

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sorted :thumb:.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Perfect, thank you :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Morning guys,

Just going through the list of things and one is to let you know our actual work address for the Google map as it’s just plopped over Elgin at the moment.

Its

AMDetails
Unit 5 Chanonry Road
Chanonry Ind Estate
Elgin, Moray
IV30 6ND

Thanks.

Al


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Can someone updated mine please.

Name: Incredible Detail
Tel Contact: 07547 735 593
Website: www.incredibledetail.co.uk
Area: Based in Glasgow, covering all of Scotland and the UK.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Bump. 

DW Supporter is back under my name but still not in the need a detailer threads. I noticed there is anothe thread that says PM an admin to get put back on that thread - which sort of conflicts with this one.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

*just paid to be a supporter*

hi can me name be Spotless Valeting & Detailing not (clumcivic)

and can i be put in the need a detailer

Scotland bit

Name: Spotless Valeting & Detailing 
Tel Contact: 07853908152
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.spotlessvaleting.co.uk
Area:Based In Pitlochry (studio) Perthshire, Dunkeld , Perth and the surrounding area


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Paid up yesterday and if you could add my details that would be great.

Name: Krystal Kleen Detail
Tel: 07932-402424
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk
Area: Oxfordshire, Surrounding Areas & Nationwide

Many Thanks

Marc


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Likewise, I paid today.

Name: System Clenz
Tel: 01934414915
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.systemclenz.co.uk
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/systemclenz1
Area: Weston Super Mare & Surrounding

Many Thanks

Matt


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine disappeared after my subscription lapsed and it seems to need a clean up in general too?


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Probably best to PM a mod about this as my post on here didn't work previously.

Also noticed quite a few of the names, including mine don't have a clickable link where as others do so would be good if mine could be made clickable (linking to my profile) and obviously the others that aren't too. 

Cheers


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I expect it'll all happen tomorrow, it is Sunday after all


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll check back tomorrow night....


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

A client brought it to my attention today that I'm not actually listed in the Supporters section... any particular reason for this? I renewed in November without letting my membership lapse so there shouldn't have been the need to remove my details. I hope this wasn't due to yet more confusion with a similar named company...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ send me the details and you will be added


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you, I am still listed in the South region section but removed from the main supporter section in the Studio. I've slightly edited it so please update in both sections.

Name: Refined Detail (Richard)
Tel Contact: 07930 732 839
Website: www.refineddetail.co.uk
Area: West Sussex | East Sussex | Surrey


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

all sorted


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Noticed ive been removed off the list. Im still a paid up supporter so can I get this placed back on the list asap chaps, thanks : )

Name: Beau Technique
Tel : 07866263550
Website: www.beautechnique.co.uk
Area:Loughborough - Leicestershire - Nottinghamshire - Derbyshire - UK coverage upon request - Fully insured static work premises 10 minutes off junction 23 M1.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Please add my data to: 'International Supporters'

Name: Auto Spa Detailing Enthusiasts Club
Tel: +32 494 726 951
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.autospaclub.eu
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/autospaclub
Area: Brussel, Belgium

Thank you in advance


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

current

Name: Spotless Valeting & Detailing 
Tel Contact: 07853908152
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.spotlessvaleting.co.uk
Swissvax: Approved/Area:Scotland/Perthshire/Pitlochry

can u add Perth to the end of Pitlochry like this Below thanks

__________________
Name: Spotless Valeting & Detailing 
Tel Contact: 07853908152
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.spotlessvaleting.co.uk
Swissvax: Approved/Area:Scotland/Perthshire/Pitlochry/Perth

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

